# [SOLVED]Ati-drivers 4 direct rendering  but DRM support enab

## marlen

Hello people,

I'm new on Gentoo, I have used Debian and Ubuntu before and I am trying to have direct rendering in KDE.

```
Marlen / # glxinfo|grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

I am following this How-To -->http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

and when I have to emerge the ati-drivers I have looked to de verbose and I find this.

```
 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                  [ !! ]

 * You have DRM support enabled, the direct rendering

 * will not work.

```

Then, what I have to do disable de DRM ?  And, what's DRM?   :Wink: 

Thanks, and sorry for my bad english, I'm learnig it, I can read it, but I'm a bad writter.   :Smile: 

For more information if it can help:

this is my device ( lspci ) -->VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

My xorg.conf

```

Marlen / # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      300   230     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "AUO"

        ModelName    "f03"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Thanks for your time.Last edited by marlen on Wed Nov 09, 2005 2:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mpsii

Do the following:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Navigate to Character devices --->

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Deselect the above if it is already selected.

----------

## marlen

Thanks for your help, but I am an idiot.

I've done my own kernel and it's working.

I put in the grub, and restart. OK , it's working

I updated the enviroiment variables, and then I try to configure the new xorg.conf with fglrxconfig with all the convinations.

```

#env-update && source /etc/profile

#fglrxconfig

```

Before I've done a xorg.conf.bak , and when I see that the only I can obtain is a 600x800 resolution I've put it back and now , when I restart I can see nothing, gentoo give me a tty to login.

I have the pentoo-liveCD and I've copyed the xorg.conf from pentoo to my gentoo, but nothing happens. 

What I can do? Reinstall all again?

Thanks.

----------

## marlen

The errors I recive are this:

#startx     or  #startxfce4 (I have xfce4 merged too !!! )

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Marlen 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Tue Oct 25 19:34:06 BST 2005 i686

Build Date: 22 October 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 26 23:51:07 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

#startkde

```

xsetroot:  unable to open display ''

xset:  unable to open display ""

xset:  unable to open display ""

xsetroot:  unable to open display ''

startkde: Starting up...

startkde: Running kpersonalizer...

kwin: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server 

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

```

My files are:

XORG.CONF

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     300   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "DEL"

   ModelName    "DELL  E771p"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  60.0 - 85.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

RC.CONF

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.30.4.1 2005/02/10 01:11:52 vapier Exp $

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="no"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

#EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

```

/home/user/.xinitrc 

```

exec startkde

```

----------

## marlen

I've forget saying thanks  :Wink: 

Thanks .  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

Your xorg.conf is trying to load the nvidia driver "nv", and if you have a R9600 Mobility then that's not going to work  :Smile:  What happens if you run fglrxconfig and try starting X with the xorg.conf it produces?

----------

## marlen

Ok, thanks, startx runs now.

Then I restart my labtop and I have KDE again.

but I have no direct rendering

```

jeis@Marlen ~ $ glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

If it's useful I have done this :

```

#startx 2> fglrxconfig.error.startx

```

and the result is this file :

fglrxconfig.error.startx :

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Marlen 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Tue Oct 25 19:34:06 BST 2005 i686

Build Date: 22 October 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 27 17:38:56 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

I have emerged the ati-drivers again , looking for something wrong, but I think it's ok. Is'n it?

Here goes the output :

```

jeis@Marlen ~ $ su

Password:

Marlen jeis # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/09ati

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-smp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ioctl32.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/p1.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx_6_8_0-8.14.13-1.i386.rpm

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.14.13-1.i386.rpm

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-smp.patch ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying ioctl32.patch ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying p1.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7647: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7657: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:132:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:56:48: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:57:6: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:58:41: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:515: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:517: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:565)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:537: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:564)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:568: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_verify_area':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1453: warning: `verify_area' is deprecated (declared at include/asm/uaccess.h:105)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2662: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/image/ category media-video

man:

making executable: /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> Completed installing ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/image/

>>> Merging media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/ati/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions -> ../xorg-x11/extensions

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include -> ../xorg-x11/include

--- /usr/lib/modules/

--- /usr/lib/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

--- /usr/lib/modules/dri/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

--- /usr/lib/modules/linux/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/X11/

--- /usr/include/X11/extensions/

>>> /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- /usr/include/GL/

>>> /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/09ati

--- /opt/

--- /opt/ati/

--- /opt/ati/bin/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fireglcontrolpanel

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fireglcontrolpanel

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/09ati

--- cfgpro dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/linux

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/drivers

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/dri

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11/extensions

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/include/GL

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /opt/ati/bin

--- !empty dir /opt/ati

--- !empty dir /opt

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions

 * Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "opengl-update ati"

 * To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled "fglrxconfig"

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Marlen jeis #  

```

I think I have done an important steep, but I don't know what I have to do now.

Thanks for all.

----------

## Wedge_

X logs everything to a file called /var/log/Xorg.0.log. If you can try starting X then post the contents of that file, it should contain any error messages that might be important.

You don't seem to have any errors when emerging the drivers, but have you tried the newer versions that are available? Have you run "opengl-update ati"?

----------

## marlen

My opengl-update ati output is the following one :

```

Marlen jeis # opengl-update ati

 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                     [ ok ]

Marlen jeis #

```

And the Xorg.0.log is this one :

XORG.0.LOG:

```

Marlen jeis # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux Marlen 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Tue Oct 25 19:34:06 BST 2005 i686

Build Date: 22 October 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 27 16:18:21 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 14c0,0012 rev 21 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 21 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 14c0,0017 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 14c0,0012 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1106,3044 card 14c0,0012 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 14c0,0012 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2702 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 1524,1410 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:3:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xa8000000/27, 0xe0010000/16, I/O @ 0xc100/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xb0000000 from 0xb3ffffff to 0xafffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

        RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

        RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

        RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

        FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

        MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821f730

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x14c0, PciSubDevice = 0x0012)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xa8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe0010000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: AUO

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x1024

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x960

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1152x864

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1448 1560 1640  1024 1051 1054 1065

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1448 1560 1640  960 1051 1054 1065

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1448 1560 1640  864 1051 1054 1065

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1448 1560 1640  768 1051 1054 1065

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1448 1560 1640  600 1051 1054 1065

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000069e

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xa8701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8a11000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8a11000 to 0xb7ca6000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xa8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe0010000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf8c81000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xa8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1434)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

Marlen jeis #  

```

So long.

----------

## Wedge_

Do you have AGP support enabled in your kernel? If you do, try setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" in your xorg.conf. This tells the driver to use the kernel's AGP support instead of it's own, which doesn't always work. Remember to load the kernel AGP modules if you haven't already.

----------

## marlen

Thanks a lot, I have direct rendering  :Smile: 

```

jeis@Marlen ~ $ glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

jeis@Marlen ~ $ glxgears

10182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2036.400 FPS

10285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2057.000 FPS

19092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3818.400 FPS

22862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4572.400 FPS

22854 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4570.800 FPS

jeis@Marlen ~ $

```

Then, I don't know if I am wrong, but I think,I remember, perhaps I am wrong, but in Debian I have had something like 100000 frames , is it possible?

I wil look at it(this thread) for the answer of this question.

I would like to change the topic of this thread to [solved] , but I don't know how to do this.

Thanks a lot again.  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

glxgears really isn't a reliable measure of performance, it's mainly just used to check if you have direct rendering enabled, which typically means more than a few hundred fps. The framerate you have is fine, but you'll find that if you shrink the window or hide it behind another window, the rate will increase, which might be why you saw a higher value before. 

To change the thread title, just go back to your first post and click the Edit button, then change the title.

----------

## marlen

Thanks.

----------

